# My pictures are dark but everything else is perfect



## Tara08 (May 27, 2007)

the pictures are dark on my computer. ive been trying to fix it with my brightness and contrast controls but they are still dark. on my friends computer the pictures are not dark.:sigh:


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi,

Welcome To TSF.

Have you updated you graphics driver? 
Have you made sure that the VGA or what ever port for you screen that goes to the computer is clean and plugged in correctly?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Is it only the pictures that are too dark or is it the Windows display in general?

What program are you using to view the pictures? Does it have any global settings for contrast, brightness and gamma, or color profiles that you can select to match your monitor?


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jun 4, 2007)

Once I also had the same problem. But when I called technical person he told me that my monitor had some problems. He fixed it. The problem also vanished. Have your monitor checked.


----------

